

Prepare for new copyright crackdown: GDP to treat artistic works as investment. - kfcm
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=cache:0LycQXx4rCUJ:http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/52d23fa6-aa98-11e2-bc0d-00144feabdc0.html%2B%22Brent+Moulton,+who+manages+the+national+accounts+at+the+Bureau+of+Economic+Analysis,+told+the+Financial+Times%22&gbv=1&sei=IrWHUYzYC8Xp0QH14YGQDQ&hl=en&ct=clnk

======
kfcm
Details here: <https://www.bea.gov/scb/pdf/2011/06%20June/0611_artistic.pdf>

------
nijk
Mods, please fix the completely bogus title. This is about cooking the books
on inflation, not copyright.

Everyone, enjoy feeling 3% richer today!

